

Ask HN: Resume and NDA conflicts? - solipsist

When writing a resume, how do you avoid conflicts with any past (or current) non-disclosure agreements you may have signed?<p>I'd like to describe the general fields that the products I developed were in - although not more than a few words of description.<p>Does that sound reasonable?
======
glimcat
Every NDA I've ever signed has had a termination date.

If you aren't past the termination date, then write down what you want to put
and then ask if they would mind.

------
kitcar
Talk to the company, but as a general reco if the products you worked on are
publicly posted on their websites / marketing materials, it likely isn't an
issue, as you aren't disclosing anything which isn't already public knowledge.

------
jabo
I would recommend you get in touch with the people with whom you signed the
NDA with and clarify the scope and extent of the NDA.

